# Forum member Peter Alexander has passed away :(



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 3, 2015)

It is with a heavy heart that I tell you that I received the following email from Peter's son, Chris:

_Jay,

As a friend and colleague of my father's I wanted to let you know that he passed away yesterday. It was a huge shock to both myself and his wife. Thanks for being his friend and keeping in touch with him.

Chris Alexander
_
He was a nice man and very supportive of my work personally. I will miss his phone calls.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 3, 2015)

:(


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 3, 2015)

That's shocking. Thoughts are with his family.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 3, 2015)

R.I.P Alexander. Very sad to hear.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 3, 2015)

Jesus... Just saw the post in facebook.

Rest in Peace Peter and I wish for his family all the best in these hard times! 

This was unexpected, to say the least... :'(


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 3, 2015)

Whoa. Very sad and unexpected. Strange to have someone who'd been around so long be suddenly gone. R.I.P. Peter.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 3, 2015)

Such sad news! 

I hope the best for his family - he was a genuinely kind man and will be missed!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 3, 2015)

:( 
That is sad.
May he rest in Peace.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 3, 2015)

I learned a lot from his lectures on orchestration. 

A sad day :( . R.I.P Peter Alexander, life truly is precious... All my best wishes to his family and friends.

W.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 3, 2015)

:( Very sad news.

Rest in Peace, Peter Alexander.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jan 3, 2015)

My deepest condolences to everyone who knew him...
A few months ago, I've been going into the archival of his posts on this forum, he wrote and shared a lot of helpful things here...
This post is the one which stood out the most to my memory (From _"Do you need formal training to be a successful media composer?--Page.1"_):

_I've spent nearly a lifetime studying how the great composers taught themselves ranging from Bach to many Hollywood film composers I was able to interview. Over nearly 400 years the patterns are remarkably consistent and five stand out:

keyboard skills and sight reading;
a highly restrictive set of learning materials that are results driven (harmony, counterpoint and orchestration);
score study
being mentored by only 1-2 individuals, four at the most;
doing the craft daily. 
_
And that's just one of them, the man had LOTS and LOTS of insights, just on this forum, i will make sure i get his Professional Orchestration book series too in the future...
Thank you so much & Rest In Peace, Peter Alexander...


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jan 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences to Peter's family and friends, my heart is with you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh man, that sucks. :cry: R.I.P.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 3, 2015)

Peter has been a huge influence on me and my professional life. He has contributed so much insight into the world of orchestration and how it applies to our technology today. Without his efforts, this insight would most likely never exist. The fact that he spent a major part of his life putting together these materials for the shake of education is beyond generous. 

Peter will surely be missed.


----------



## rgames (Jan 3, 2015)

Awful news - RIP Peter.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 3, 2015)

One moment he's intruding on a post with yet another commercial plug, the next he' s gone. What i wouldn't give for one more intrusion. What a world we live in. At any moment all can be lost. Sorry to be so down. But this news sucks.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 3, 2015)

Rest in peace Peter. Very sad to hear this.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 3, 2015)

I am very sad to hear this. I sat down with Peter at his place to discuss him retailing the Malmsjö when it first was released many years ago. After he moved away from LA our contact was more sporadic, but he was always very supportive and kind to me. VI-Control has lost a great resource and personality that can't be replaced. Going to miss you Peter. 

/Hans


----------



## Arbee (Jan 3, 2015)

I had to read the post heading several times before it sank in. So very sad, RIP Peter and best wishes to his family.

.


----------



## steb74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh my ....!! Such sad news!
My sincerest condolences to his family.
A big loss to our community indeed.
RIP Peter.


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad news indeed. RIP.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jan 3, 2015)

terrible news :( R.I.P. Peter and my thoughts to his family.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 3, 2015)

That sucks


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 3, 2015)

Very sad...RIP Peter Alexander


----------



## Saxer (Jan 3, 2015)

unbelievable! he was so kind, active and helpful here and in all his education work. rest in peace!


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 3, 2015)

Speechless. I feel like I'd gotten to know Peter over the course of my stay here at VI for the last couple of years, and even exchanged a few posts and messages. Our world and our community have lost such a huge influence, a beautiful man, a highly intelligent soul, and a peaceful spirit. Prayers and thoughts are with his family and friends. RIP Peter.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2015)

I just saw the post on Facebook. So sorry to hear about this . He has helped so many of us on this forum. He will be missed . Best wishes to his family and friends. Rest in peace Peter.


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 3, 2015)

This is very sad news. 

Peter was a friend. We've spoken at length on the phone, about music, God and Barbecue.

He will be missed.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 3, 2015)

A thoughtful guy and one who prized the craft. Very sorry.


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 3, 2015)

Damn this can't be real! Very sorry to hear that. R.I.P.


----------



## kclements (Jan 3, 2015)

Terrible news. So sorry to hear this.

My condolences.
kc


----------



## wst3 (Jan 3, 2015)

This is just awful news!!!

I've had the privilege and pleasure of chatting with Peter several times, and I know I benefited from every conversation. So I will miss his wit and his sincere passion for music.

My condolences to his family and friends!!


----------



## Neifion (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm currently learning from his Counterpoint with Fux series. I can't believe it. RIP Peter.


----------



## stixman (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad news indeed! RIP


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 3, 2015)

My condolences...I never had the opportunity to meet Peter, but his voice will be missed in the community.

:(


----------



## Lex (Jan 3, 2015)

So sad, he was big part of this community for so long. Rest in peace Peter.

alex


----------



## Blakus (Jan 3, 2015)

Terrible news :( 
Condolences to his friends and family


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jan 3, 2015)

Very sad news! I own his books and he and his work were an inspiration. RIP Peter


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 3, 2015)

Just wanted to add my condolences as well. His courses on orchestration were a big help and I also enjoyed reading his posts and reviews. R.I.P. :(


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 3, 2015)

Very sad news. :(


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 3, 2015)

Guys - I'm in the middle of an event but found out the sad news. Stunned. 

I spoke with Caroline on the phone. She is naturally heartbroken. My sincere condolences to her. There is more informationally but I want to be mindful of what their family needs. Sad news.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 3, 2015)

My condolences to his family. I can't say I knew him well but the few times we talked I found very informative and have found his work to be fantastic. It will certainly be bittersweet looking at my spectrotone chart now. Thank you for everything, mate.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 3, 2015)

Goodbye my friend. You often shared historical information on orchestration that I found intriguing and that opened up many interesting doors for me. I will miss you comments and inspiration. "To your success" may your work continue to endure and live on!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2015)

That is sad and tragic news.
I always enjoyed his contributions and support for the industry.
Will the company still be up and running by a family member maybe..........?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 3, 2015)

Shocked of course.

I have spent some time with Peter and he was dedicated to the teaching of music to his core.
He got me my start beta testing for VSL. That lead to many other things happening for me.

RIP Peter


----------



## Embertone (Jan 3, 2015)

Also in shock. Peter was always supportive and kind to me... and a really helpful wealth of info.

My thoughts are with his loved ones, this really sucks.

-Alex


----------



## synthetic (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad to hear. He was a good teacher.


----------



## rJames (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad. My condolences to friends and family.


----------



## IFM (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad indeed. RIP Peter.


----------



## PerryD (Jan 3, 2015)

Rest in Peace, Peter.


----------



## milesito (Jan 3, 2015)

Very sad news. He was always a pleasure to correspond with and will be missed...condolences to all of Peters friends and loved ones ...


----------



## maclaine (Jan 3, 2015)

As others have said, this is an immeasurable loss for this community and for future students of orchestration. I've learned a lot from his teaching materials, and am saddened he'll no longer be around to contribute with his vast knowledge. Condolences to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 3, 2015)

So very, very sad! We will miss you Peter.


----------



## semo (Jan 3, 2015)

Such sad news. Just ordered some stuff from his website last week, and now he is gone. Condolences to the family and RIP, Peter.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow.....

Rest in peace, Peter. You'll surely be missed.


----------



## Carles (Jan 3, 2015)

Very sad news, certainly.

I think Peter got a big heart. When I shared my first classical mockups (having no any relationship with him) he listened to them and proudly by the work I did on these he rewarded me by giving me away some of his didactic material. A gesture I'll never forget.

R.I.P. Peter


----------



## gaz (Jan 3, 2015)

My deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jan 3, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this news. His published work shows a great degree of care for the craft of orchestral music. I've learned a lot from him, and though I don't know him, I remain grateful for the work he's done. It will continue to impact many for many years to come.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 3, 2015)

How terribly sad. RIP Mr. Alexander. :(


----------



## CDNmusic (Jan 3, 2015)

Rest In Peace Peter.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 3, 2015)

OMG!!! I can't believe he passed away?!?!? I had the pleasure of some interactions with him, and though it always seemed inevitable that he would misunderstand something I wrote in email and blow up at me (which would always surprise me, haha) but over the phone he was always the nicest guy and a pleasure to talk to. WOW, I'm shocked. How sad!! :( 

My thoughts go out to his family. In the limited conversations I've had with him he always spoke so highly of his children, so hopefully they know how much he cared for them, and how valued he was here at VI-control.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm stunned, I can't believe this news . Only recently he was kind enough to share his thoughts on a piece of mine . My most sincerest sympathies for his family .


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 3, 2015)

I am in shock. I only knew him through this forum but he was a truly amazing person. Back in 2007 I posted a note that a personal crisis was taking all my time and I would not be on the forum for a long time. Peter reach out to me and we talked about the situation. Out of the blue he sent me some money to help me through a very bad time with my wife having cancer and me not having work. I was stunned. Absolutely amazed that someone would reach out to help like this. He was a truly wonderful human being. I will miss him around the forum.
Rest in Peace, my friend. All of my best wishes for his family.


----------



## TGV (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently got two of his courses, and I'm slowly working my way through them. Perhaps it's comforting to think that his voice will still be heard, talking about span of orchestration and tutti passages in Bruckner.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## MR F (Jan 4, 2015)

Terribly sad news. His contribution here or anywhere else is beyond measure. May he rest in peace.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 4, 2015)

Very sad news.
Deepest condolences to his family and friends...
Rest in Peace Peter...

F.red


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 4, 2015)

Very sad news. 

Some time ago, Peter told me that he had survived polio and had been battling PPS. My father had also survived polio and passed away early.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-polio_syndrome

I don't know that Peter's passing was related to PPS. The reason I bring it up is to highlight the energy that Peter brought to his music, his business, and the community. Great men push forward regardless of the situation around them. I count Peter as a great man.

Best wishes to Peter, his family and all whom he touched.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 4, 2015)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 4, 2015)

Terrible news.. Peter was a good guy and a born educator. Very sad to hear this news. My condolences to Caroline and the rest of his family.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 4, 2015)

Very sad news :(. I hope and pray that his family and friends will have strength during this time of loss.


----------



## AVaudio (Jan 4, 2015)

A terrible loss for the community. 

Rest in peace, your work will continue to help others to improve and enjoy with music.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah that is sad. When I started out he helped me with a lengthy conversation about sample libraries and because I ended to buy products he did not have in his shop (and which he did not hesitate to recommend nevertheless) I decided to pay a consultant fee for him. We have always tried to be very fair to each other since then, although I sometimes had the duty to restrict him in the function of a moderator. 

All the best Peter for your further journey. As I understood it you were firmly rooted in your faith, and may this help you in the adventures of what we call death.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thoughts to family on their loss.


----------



## G.E. (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't believe this. Very sad news. When I was at the beginning of my musical journey, he was one of the first people who helped guide me and I will always remember him for that. 

My condolences to his family.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jan 4, 2015)

A pause for thought and condolences.


----------



## Steven Wendel (Jan 4, 2015)

This is very sad news. I've never met him but I had gotten my start with orchestration through his lectures, all of which were very wonderful and well thought out. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 4, 2015)

Indeed sad news for us as a community and for his family. A reminder to me to keep everything in perspective and value each day we have with our loved ones. Rest in peace Peter.


----------



## bryla (Jan 4, 2015)

Terrible news. Professional Orchestration and Ravel's Mother Goose Suite where the starting point for me as an orchestrator. He was of great help and shared his knowledge. He will be missed.

RIP


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 4, 2015)

Rest in peace Peter.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2015)

Peter was dedicated to teaching the art of music like few others. I only had the chance to talk with him last year, but found him to be honest and respectful. Certainly, he was too young to go. My deepest condolences to his family and good friends.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 4, 2015)

It always happens too sudden, too early. 
My condolences to his family and friends.

pax tecum Peter


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2015)

Peter and I had sparked from time to time, so once I reached out to him in private to try to calm the situation. That led to a surprisingly long set of exchanges during which we came to some understandings, and during the course of that, he disclosed his very challenging physical condition. Though I was aware things could be dire, it's still a shock to hear of his passing. 

My condolences to his family. Requiescat in pace, Peter.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 4, 2015)

This is very sad.
My deep condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh that is sad news indeed. I didn't always agree with Peter but I had a lot of respect for him and what he did for the music community. Sad.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been spending some time on the phone with Peter Alexander's wife Caroline. She is literally devastated with the loss of her husband and life partner.

Peter Alexander has suffered for the last three years in a wheelchair. He was housebound because of the pain. He would never let on about it publicly. From what I understand, the whole situation with the new European VAT laws was partly to blame for Peter's condition. He had to eliminate so many vendors because of the new rules that changed the high cap back to every transaction. 

Caroline submitted that every time they discussed it, Peter complained of pain in his back that they both thought was a pinched nerve. Come to find out it was that he was having a series of heart attacks and didn't realize it. He died in the ambulance ride and was dead on arrival. My heart goes out to her and her family.

Caroline is a British National. Apparently there is an issue with her having access to the business checking because she could not provide a social security number to the banking officials. (Personal checking is a different story as she can provide a tax ID). Because of the complexity, I've done personal research for Pro Bono Lawyers acquainted with estate planning. There was no will so it makes it doubly complex.

Peter's son will be arriving today to help Caroline sort out the details. In the interim, she is essentially cut off from the funds from their business. Then comes the business of death - paying for funeral or cremation etc. (I've been through it by the way - its a racket at the worst possible time imaginable).

I'm waiting to hear from Caroline on her setting up a PayPal account for anyone who would be willing to help her with donations large and small to help cover things while they sort out what happens next for Alexander University. Its a lot to deal with.

I'll keep everyone apprised and as soon as I know that PayPal information I will relay it here and move on it. 

Thanks for listening everyone.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear this.
RIP Peter.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh man, that's horrible news.

Always a kind and calming voice. Both here on VI and elsewhere,

My thoughts are with his family and friends. Sad and shocking news indeed.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 4, 2015)

RIP, Peter. :(


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Thank you for the update, Frederick.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 4, 2015)

So sad to hear this... I had the pleasure of having some great talks when I returned here after a very heavy period in my life. He had been a great support.
My best wishes and deepest condolences to his family.

Thank you for the information Frederick.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 4, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. We'd never met, but I'm one of many rookie composers who has benefitted from Peter's teaching skills. Prayers for comfort and peace to Peter's family and friends. RIP.


----------



## Udo (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. RIP Peter.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2015)

Keep us informed of the situation with helping Caroline, Fred, maybe even with a new thread.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jan 4, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun 04 Jan said:


> Keep us informed of the situation with helping Caroline, Fred, maybe even with a new thread.


My thoughts exactly - will offer any help I'm able to give right now.


----------



## JSmit (Jan 4, 2015)

Very sad to hear this. His products have helped me a lot to get started.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jan 4, 2015)

R.I.P. Peter. What a great loss. We spoke a few times and he was always a very kind and generous person. A fellow Virginia resident as well. My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 4, 2015)

Just read this. A great loss for his family, the educational and musical community, and for us on the forum.

My sincere condolences to his wife and son.

Mahlon


----------



## PMortise (Jan 4, 2015)

Peter was always kind and helpful. A good guy, a kind educator and a valuable contributor to the forum. He will be missed.

My sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## paoling (Jan 4, 2015)

Really sorry of hearing this.


----------



## Reegs (Jan 4, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this! So sudden =(

Rest in peace, Peter.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Very sad news indeed...it seems almost surreal since Peter has played such a major role here for so long, and was known to so many. My condolences of course to his family and friends, and he, his knowledge and his posts will be greatly missed.

Fred, do keep us posted about funding to which we may contribute.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 4, 2015)

We had never spoken but I would like to pass on my condolences and respect. Always think of the good times in a good Irish way. God's speed.


----------



## DavidAdeyemi (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah man.......this is sad news. 

Peter Alexander was so helpful to so many of us! Rest In Peace, Peter- your contribution to the community was greatly appreciated by us all. My deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 4, 2015)

Truley shocked and saddened by this. Peter was one of the people who gave me a good kick in the ass in the beginning and helped me immensely when I was getting started in both composition and the stuff I do on Youtube. He really cared about the industry and the people in it. He will be missed! 

-DJ


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 4, 2015)

I am gutted!!! Speechless!!

RIP Peter.


----------



## windshore (Jan 4, 2015)

We've lost a lot of good people this year. So unexpected. sad


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 4, 2015)

I am shocked and saddened. A good, kind man with a passion for education who really knew his work. I communicated with him with a certain regularity and just recently played phone tag with him. He was such a bright guy and so fun to talk shop with or read his very informed blogs. Thoughts and prayers for his family. He will be greatly missed here at v.i. control.


----------



## andreasOL (Jan 5, 2015)

This is very sad news :-(

He has become an important part of what I associate with vi-c.

My condolences to his family and especially Caroline.

Andreas


----------



## pulse (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow that is awful :( my condolences to his family.


----------



## mmendez (Jan 5, 2015)

Just found out about this. :( 

I never met Peter in real life but I was well aware of the impact he had in this community. 

As I look as the Spectrotone chart hanging on my studio wall that has helped me in so many occasions, my thoughts are with his family.

Rest in peace, Peter.

And thanks Frederick for chiming in to help his wife. I'll happily donate.

Miguel


----------



## wlotz (Jan 5, 2015)

RIP Peter [*]


----------



## JBZeon (Jan 5, 2015)

Unexpected news, my condolences to his family.


----------



## Inductance (Jan 5, 2015)

This was shocking news. I learned a lot from his courses over the years, and I was looking forward to what he had in store for the future... :( 

Condolences to his family, loved ones, and friends.


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a shock. I alway appreciated Peters work. It was a big help on my way in the last years and it makes me very sad to hear about this. 

My deepest condolences to his family and all his friends.

RIP Peter.


----------



## oneder (Jan 5, 2015)

A sad day indeed :(


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 5, 2015)

Very saddened by this news. I corresponded with him when I was part of the demo team for Miroslav String Ensembles. I enjoyed talking music with him- he had a vast knowledge of this craft and I learned a lot from him.

My condolences to his family as well.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 5, 2015)

Very sad news. He was a good teacher. R.I.P. Peter.


----------



## J:H (Jan 5, 2015)

Having listened to his lectures for hours makes me feel like a friend just passed away, very, very sad and a great loss.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 5, 2015)

All those years reading your posts, it reminds me that life is short. RIP Peter.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 5, 2015)

Shockingly sad news... I bought a couple of products from Peter on December 26, exchanged a few PMs. Rest in peace, Peter.


----------



## schatzus (Jan 5, 2015)

No... so sad to hear. I have interacted with Peter a number of times of the years and he was a very gracious gentleman. Always willing to help.
RIP Peter. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 5, 2015)

RIP Peter, he had a passion for music and education which is rare. Very sad to hear this.


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't check this section of the forum normally, but saw a note on the VSL forum yesterday. This is shocking and sad, though I know Peter shared along with his wife Caroline great confidence in the promises of the gospel of Jesus Christ. (no offence intended to those who look at things differently)

Both Peter and Caroline were always gracious, kind and helpful when I had dealings with them. Peter went above and beyond to steer, help and encourage me.

Greetings from afar, Peter, 'til we meet again.


----------



## lux (Jan 5, 2015)

Very sad news, his remarkable and contagious passion for orchestration and music publishing in general has definitely taken a place in the way many of us composer have grown up. Quite a loss.


----------



## macteacher (Jan 5, 2015)

From his website:

"Alexander Publishing is an upstart publishing company due in part because its founder, Peter Alexander, was born genetically disrespectful."

He ruffled some feathers, he made some noise, he had opinions, he shared his art, and he worked to educate others.

Time well spent IMHO....

He will be missed....


----------



## bdr (Jan 5, 2015)

RIP Peter, thank you for being such an advocate for music and music education.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jan 5, 2015)

R.I.P. Peter

You and I rarely agreed on approach and sound, but I always admired your passion for music and music education. I feel lucky to have met you in person, and you will forever be a part of this amazing community. Whether in all the stories we like to tell of way back when, or in the music that will blossom within all those you helped educate.


----------



## jwilden (Jan 7, 2015)

Safe journey Peter. 

You were foremost a talented musician and composer, secondly a good teacher to me. Thanks for all the help over the past few years - we only had a small correspondence but it was all helpful.

Your strong faith I'm sure will see you all-right.

Condolences to Caroline. 

Jason.


----------



## yellowstudio (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, what a bad surprise. My condolences to Peter's family. I own quite a few products from his portfolio and was looking forward to the books he had planned for the completion of his "Professional Orchestration" series. Peter was a character and a ture scholar and he will be missed.

so long
Andreas aka yellowstudio


----------



## wonshu (Jan 7, 2015)

Rest in peace, Peter.

All my thoughts go out to the family. Death is terrible, cherish the memories and stay strong.


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Jan 7, 2015)

Reflecting on the times Peter extended his help and the good conversations with Peter and Caroline at the dinners in LA.

My thoughts are with Caroline and Peter's family. 

Joanne


----------



## sourcefor (Jan 7, 2015)

RIp..took many of his classes!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep looking at this thread and wondering what to say. No words I can conjur up seem adequate or worthy. So I'll just say that.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 7, 2015)

In case you guys didn't see this yet: http://www.vi-control.net/alexanderuniversityfund.html


----------



## Cinesamples (Jan 7, 2015)

Peter was one of the good guys. Peter and I had several wonderful long conversations on the phone about business and life. He was always willing to impart his wisdom to others. So sad to see him move on.

My thoughts and prayers for his family.

Michael Patti


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you VI-C for setting up the donation fund up there and giving us the chance to help out in this difficult time. Here's hoping this makes a massive difference for Caroline and the family. Lots of love.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 7, 2015)

Very sorry to learn of this. He and his wife, Caroline, had me over to their place when I was setting up my first giga-studio. Nice people and very helpful. Rest In Peace, Peter. My condolences to Caroline and his family.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jan 7, 2015)

This is so sad. RIP Peter.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 7, 2015)

As many others on this forum I often traded posts withe Peter. In November I was freaking out over a large presentation I was asked to do at a tradeshow in las Vegas. Peter suggested a few ideas on the thread and then in another post said "Go get 'em Darren" That really touched me that a guy I didn't really know at all would offer up those few words of support that helped me believe I could get through it. 

I wish I knew him more. God speed Peter and all the best to your family.


----------



## zacnelson (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow what a shock. He was such a kind and considerate person, a true gentleman.


----------



## Joe_D (Jan 7, 2015)

Mystic @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> In case you guys didn't see this yet: http://www.vi-control.net/alexanderuniversityfund.html



Just in case anyone missed this link or did not get an email, the fund is now set up and you can donate to help Caroline and to keep Peter's legacy and educational programs moving forward. I just did.

Joe


----------



## chickeneps (Jan 8, 2015)

I knew *OF* Peter way back in the late 1980's/early 1990's, when he put out some Ensoniq instructional books. Since I was doing Ensoniq stuff then, we were colleagues but never had spoken with him.

I got to know him when Giga started changing things in 2000, met him personally and became close colleagues then. He had just married Caroline and he was an extremely happy camper! We tossed around a couple of projects and enjoyed each others expertise.

But it was as a person Peter most inspired me - Peter was a polio survivor, which is amazing and rare in and of itself. He spent untold MONTHS if not YEARS laid up during his life, and that formed the man - for the better. I've never met anyone so determined to never let that define him, seriously. He was so passionate about orchestration and music excellence that perhaps he never noticed his own infirmities. =) And, honestly, after spending a couple minutes with him, I stopped noticing it too.

I can't teach anyone anything, but Peter can teach anyone anything. You can tell with all these wonderful testimonies on his orchestral instruction materials and personal teaching. The student owes all to his teacher, so all the notes that come from his pupils pay homage to him. Let the music keep coming!

Peter leaves a legacy of living a life consumed with what he was passionate about. Thanks Peter for leaving this place much better than when you entered it. Too soon, brother, enjoy your heavenly rest, be seeing you soon.


----------



## Giacinto (Jan 9, 2015)

What sadness! What a great loss for all students of his courses. I was dreaming of meeting Peter in person one day to ask him to tutor me in Counterpoint and Orchestration. So sad. Condolences to his family and friends. R.I.P.


----------



## Giacinto (Jan 9, 2015)

What sadness! What a great loss for all students of his courses. I was dreaming of meeting Peter in person one day to ask him to tutor me in Counterpoint and Orchestration. So sad. Condolences to his family and friends. R.I.P.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 9, 2015)

Joe_D @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> Mystic @ Wed Jan 07 said:
> 
> 
> > In case you guys didn't see this yet: http://www.vi-control.net/alexanderuniversityfund.html
> ...


Done...and I like the way Fred has set up the donation process. Very easy to do AND one doesn't require a PayPal account (yea!).


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 10, 2015)

My sincere Condolences. I'm shocked. May he rest in peace.


----------



## peksi (Jan 11, 2015)

Rest in peace, sir Peter. You were a kind man at heart.


----------



## Markus S (Jan 11, 2015)

Sad news, all my condolences for Peter's family.


----------



## Caroline Alexander (Jan 14, 2015)

To all of you here at VI who have left comments for my husband, Peter Alexander, I send a heartfelt "Thank You". Your recollections of Peter personally, and of what his books and courses meant to you have been a great encouragement to me at this incredibly difficult time. I've taken a good number of the posts left here and on Peter's FaceBook page and created a memorial booklet to treasure in the years to come. Your thoughtful comments are helping me to heal from a tragic and completely unexpected loss.

To those of you who have contributed to the Fundraiser Frederick so kindly set up, I am deeply grateful for your support. Please know that your donations have absolutely made a difference as I work through all the heavy estate issues. The weeks and months ahead will be difficult, but Peter's wish was always to see his books and courses continue on long after he had left us, and Peter's son, Chris, and myself are working to make sure that happens.

To Frederick, your help, support, and encouragement has been invaluable to me this past week. You've traveled the same dark road of loss and have been a strength to me in my weakness. To those who've written me privately I also greatly appreciate your kindness.


Most of you don't know this, but I started out as one of Peter's students. It was way back in early 1999 and I was studying for my Master's Degree in Film Scoring back in the UK. I became a member of Mark Northam's Film Music Network, which I'm sure many of you are familiar with. I started reading Peter's posts on that forum and was immediately struck by how open and giving he was with his knowledge. After checking out his orchestration book, at that time "The Revised Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration, Vol.1", I had a hard decision to make. Buy Peter's book, or buy Samuel Adler's book. I was a struggling student so I couldn't buy both. Peter had something Adler didn't - an endorsement from Jerry Goldsmith. Adler lost. Peter won a new customer.

Two months later and I'm calling him on the phone asking why the book I bought had not yet been delivered. He was very patient in explaining to me that I had asked for the absolute cheapest shipping method possible, which meant it was arriving via a combination of donkey, snail, and boat (oh, how I miss his quick humor). I apologized, we chatted for 15 minutes and I couldn't believe the interest he took in my studies and goals. One week later the book arrived and I was a happy camper :0)

Shoot forward one year, I've just graduated from my Master's Degree and I sign up for Peter's mailing list. To my utter astonishment he remembers me from that 15 minute conversation one year before and writes back to ask how my studies are going. Who does that! We start chatting back and forth by email and phone and find out we love and value all the same things in life. Five months later and I'm in Los Angeles meeting him. He pretty much won me over that first week by taking me to a studio meeting he had with Klaus Badelt at Remote Control. Half way through the visit with Klaus, the door pops open and in walks Hans Zimmer himself. I mean come on... that's a pretty impressive first date by anyone's standards!

Three months later at 11am on November 11th, 2000 we were married, and one year later I was the one explaining to customers why their books hadn't arrived because they'd chosen the absolute cheapest shipping method possible. Oh the irony!

For the past 14 years, there's barely been a moment that we weren't together. We became an inseparable force. Peter's passion for creating accessible music training that would train up new generations of composers in their craft was infectious, and I was honored to be the one producing all his books and courses. He worked tirelessly to provide an online curriculum that would give anyone the tools they needed to succeed in music even if they never had the chance to study music at college. He was frustrated that when he graduated from Berklee College of Music in Boston and came to L.A., he came equipped with only the one obligatory semester's worth of orchestration offered during his senior year. He quickly found it wasn't enough. And so began his lifelong work of studying how the great composers taught themselves, augmented by the pivotal advice John Williams' orchestrator, Herb Spencer, gave him - that _"if you're going to be successful, you have to know about a thousand devices, because that's the language of orchestration."_ It's that advice that ultimately culminated in the _Professional Orchestration_ series of books.

Having been struck by Polio as a baby, Peter's entire life was a fight to overcome against all the odds. After spending three years with Henry Mancini as his computer tech, and another three on the scoring stage with Jerry Goldsmith, Peter was devastated to be re-paralyzed all over again by Post-Polio Syndrome just as his career as a composer was beginning to take off. He suddenly found himself unable to walk or even to hold a pencil and write anymore. There are a few of you that he has shared this with. From everyone else he hid his pain. He was never one to feel sorry for himself. 

The doctors told him it was hopeless. Many people would have just given up. But Peter determined that all the knowledge he had accrued over those years of intensive study needed to get out into the hands of others so that he could help equip fellow composers to succeed by "learning it right the first time" and truly mastering the craft of orchestration.

I have never met anyone as determined, strong, and full of faith as Peter. He never let anything stop him or hold him down despite his disability and the constant pain and suffering he experienced every day - pain that he hid from everyone but me. He would frequently be laid up in bed for months at a time, but it never kept him down and it was never able to stop his mind from working on the next set of lessons, or book chapters, he raced to get done as soon as he was able to get back in the studio. 

On January 1st, 2015 we were sat celebrating the New Year and talking through all the new projects that were planned for this year. He had just started working on Scoring Stages #3: Action Adventure Strings, and was close to finishing the main text for a massive revision of Professional Orchestration, Vol. 1 that he'd worked on for more than a year. Professional Orchestration Vol. 3 was finally in the works, and then there were all the remaining 2001 scores from Alex North to publish with a video course analysis complementing each one. Despite the incredible stress of the European VAT mess on digital downloads, we were happy. We were excited, and looking forward to see what 2015 would bring. Then at approximately 4pm on January 2nd, Peter experienced a massive heart attack and died in the ambulance before it even left our home.

I was devastated.

My soul mate, my best friend, my partner in life, love, and business was gone. I was suddenly completely alone and nothing in this world made any sense any more.

Unfinished though it may be, Peter Alexander has left us with an enduring legacy of works and it's a legacy that I fully intend to see continue for many years to come. There are estate issues to work through, but all Peter's works are still fully available at our website and I'm working faithfully with Peter's incredible son Chris Alexander to see that continue.

Peter was completely irreplaceable in my life and I'm heart-broken that our journey together has been cut far too short. But in my moment of brokenness and anguish, I see his tireless example before me urging me on, telling me to push through the darkness and find newness of life. He was someone who never quit, no matter what life threw at him. No matter the trials or the pain. He always pressed forward, always believed, always continued moving forward toward his goals, and ultimately achieved far more than any doctor said he could. And that's an example I think we can all be inspired and encouraged by.

- Caroline Alexander
Alexander University, Inc.
www.alexanderpublishing.com


----------



## semo (Jan 14, 2015)

Take care, Caroline.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for writing this, Caroline - very best wishes.


----------



## Shubus (Jan 15, 2015)

This is a huge loss not only to Peter's family but to all of us here at vi-control. I have learned quite a lot from his many courses of the years and we all miss their continuance.


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2015)

I've only now seen this sad news, my sincere condolences to Caroline and Peter's son...


----------



## Mystic (Jan 15, 2015)

Prayers with you and your family, Caroline. Peter was a true gem and very valued by everyone. Wish I could have known him better but we're lucky in that his works will live on and we will still be able to learn from him.


----------

